# Indian river canoe



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

hey,
I am rehashing a bit, but looking at a flat back canoe 14-16 foot to fish out of. first of all can I stand to cast in the thing. second is a 5 hp motor to big?
thanks,
Steve-0


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Before you pull the trigger cheek out a "Gheenoe"


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Steve-o, 

I don't want to start any canoe wars here BUT. I have been fishing from flat back canoes for over 30 years and LOVE IT. When you consider the weight to fish ratio they are usually light enough to load and unload with one person. If you do your research you will find one that is very easy to stand up in. A 5 hp should be on the top end for most but to much for some.
I really like the freeboard on the Mohawk and the American Eagle, the Indian River canoes that I have fished from could benefit from just a couple more inches of freeboard. But they do make a VERY stable tunnel hull that will float in a mud puddle.
For the last couple of years I have been kayak fishing and have slowly made my way back to a skiff project that I am working on right now and am looking for a new flatback canoe. 

Oh yea are you the same Steve-o from the OKFC site?


----------



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

> Before you pull the trigger cheek out a "Gheenoe"


As a previous owner of several flat back canoes, as well as different Gheenoe models, I can tell you that I second the recommendation to look into a 13 or 15'4 Gheenoe. You can not in any way, shape, or form compare the stability between Gheenoes and an Indian River or other flat back canoe. Trust me, I flipped one of my Indian River canoes in the Flamingo NMZ with a buddy.

Although the Gheenoes are a little heavier and take more effort to row, what you gain in stability over the canoes is priceless. If you're going to have a motor mounted on it anyway, I would strongly suggest you look into the Gheenoes.


----------



## wely (Dec 19, 2010)

I have an Indian river canoe. Mine is the 14' tunnel hull version. I love it! For the money it is hard to beat an Indian river canoe. Sometimes it is hard to find a Gheenoe dealer, especially here is South Carolina.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the 14 tunnel for the lake behind my home, you can not compare it to a Gheenoe, I had a 15.4 Highsider that was very stable, the Indian River is uncomfortable to fish out of, the tunnel comes up in to the boat that takes up standing space, when I fish by my self the bow is way up in the air and the wind blows the boat all over the place, for a canoe its fairly stable and very light, if the weight is not a problem get the 13 Gheenoe.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

freek,
not the same steve-0...thanks for the suggestions


----------

